

Free to innovate: an alternative entrepreneurship model to support innovation - tptacek
http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/22/mitra-kocher-innovate-tech-enter-cx_sm_0123mitra.html

======
tptacek
Describes Paul Kocher's Cryptography Research, which some HN'ers have some
familiarity with, and which is a fascinating company.

